# post pic of your birddog /bulldog crosses



## tompkinsgil (May 30, 2009)

looking to see some of your birddog bulldog crosses looking to get one also if you know anyone with one for sale let me know ive been hunting with fl curs all my life would like to check out the bird dog bulldog crosses out there


----------



## izzyhuntin (May 30, 2009)

First pic is a pup I have, sell her for $50 She has been wormed and had shots.

The second is Taz. She is the ugliest dog but hates a hog


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 30, 2009)

nice dog but im lookin for something with the build and looks like this dog  and will slam a hog i got the pic off of wildlifecory thread


----------



## Too Late (May 31, 2009)

he almost looks lab/bulldog. Had a lab/sheperd mix no he would knock a hog down when he hit, first he would run slap into them and then grab them. 

The pup in the pic above Sally is mine, she looks more bulldog than anything just a lot of birddog markings.Just really hard to get a pic of her standing still...lol. If I run across someone with one I'll let you know.


----------



## jamie jenkins (May 31, 2009)

you wouldn't happen to have any fl. curs you would want to get rid of do you? Got a nine month old bird/bull cross you might be interested in.


----------



## tompkinsgil (May 31, 2009)

i train them and sell them sold 4 good started dogs this month that were finding there own hogs right now all ihave is what im useing


----------



## curdogsforhogs (May 31, 2009)

Working on this cross with a eli/redboy female and a GSP male I have. I hunted the GSP for the first time yesterday and man he has the drive to hunt, doesn't miss any ground and covers it quick.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is mine,hes half german short hair and half pit.We just caught a big rough sow with him and two more dogs a few min ago.Hes about 40 lbs with a very big heart and will only bark if he cant hold it after the first try.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 1, 2009)

That dude looks like hes done it!


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 1, 2009)

good lookin dog sghoghunter


----------



## UGA hunter (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's a few pics of nightstalker's bird/bull crosses. The far left dog in the trio is for sale on the Gun Dog FS forum. The middle dog and far right dog were bred a couple of weeks ago. The middle dog is the male and is the dog pictured alone and with the hog. The male was also bred to a full pit. Maybe nightstalker can come and give a little more info on the dogs. The dogs that he bred will catch.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 5, 2009)

good lookin dogs any more pics?


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jun 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ts3600 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Bilbo*

birddog and american bulldog


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jun 25, 2009)

*my bird bull*

This is Lu Lu, she is 50% Scott bred American Bulldog and 50% English Pointer. She is 7 months old and showing good signs of making a solid catch dog.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 26, 2009)

Im wondering why you guys dont take straight up bloodhounds ( my neighbor has a pair and they are HUGE ) for their nose and size and cross em with pitts? Seems like they could track AND catch?


 Good looking dogs here tho, SGhoghunter, yours looks like a warrior!


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 26, 2009)

no bite and no pain tollerance,size doesnt mean crap...sorry


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 26, 2009)

Bloodhounds by themselves, but wouldnt the pitt crossed solve those 2 problems mentioned?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jun 26, 2009)

all depends on how much you like running. around here if you put a hound dog on the ground you better have your running shoes on cause when he lets out that first bark, every hog in the county is running in the opposite direction. cant go wrong with a birddog/bulldog


----------



## bigreddwon (Jun 26, 2009)

roger.. was just wonderin


----------

